

Facebook passes Google sites in total user minutes - aspir
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=129762892

======
beaumartinez
I'm not surprised; Google is an information intermediary (you go there to find
something else) whereas Facebook is information (you go there to find out
about your friends).

~~~
sullichin
Yeah - no real reason to be on Google for more than a few seconds at a time.
Plus, facebook encourages you to keep your browser window open (persistent
chat, live feed updates etc).

